# Audio problems since upgrading to Cubase Pro 11



## Steve S (Nov 20, 2020)

I've been using Steinberg's low latency driver without any problems. However, since I upgraded to Cubase 11 last week I keep getting pops and crackles. I'm at a loss to know what to do about it, so some advice would be greatly appreciated.

Steve S


----------



## Bender-offender (Nov 24, 2020)

Have you checked your buffer settings in Audio Devices?


----------



## Steve S (Dec 15, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> Have you checked your buffer settings in Audio Devices?


After a couple of days it just fixed itself. I've no idea what caused it.


----------



## BGvanRens (Dec 15, 2020)

Did you also get latency? I experienced similar problems as of yesterday and the latency is driving me nuts..feels like playing with 512 buffersize even though its 128. Maybe its a 10.5.20 project compatibility issue. I just launched a fresh C11 project and all feels fine.


----------

